# Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hab gelesen das Schwarzbarsche in verschiedenen französichen Seen besetzt werden. Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo man ihnen in Frankreich gezielt nachstellen kann...

mfg Flo


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

In der Provence, in Südfrankreich, also in den Seen zwischen Nimes und Nizza wirst du fündig werden! Erwarte aber keine "Kloppergrößen" wie im Amiland, sonst könntest du schnell enttäuscht werden! Bis nächsten Sonntag dann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Ebrogröße reicht mir|supergri


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Direkt in Paris - im Bois de Bologne, das ist ein grosser Park im Westen vom Paris, gibt es einige Seen, wo Schwarzbarsche besetzt werden:

http://www.lapecheenregionparisienne.com/blackbass.html

Falls du weitere Infos brauchst, ich bin gerade nach Paris gezogen und taste mich an das hiesige Angeln heran...

Gruss,
Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## xlsxn 79 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Direkt in Paris - im Bois de Bologne, das ist ein grosser Park im Westen vom Paris, gibt es einige Seen, wo Schwarzbarsche besetzt werdeN
> 
> 
> jO DAT STIMMT UND DIREKT IN PARIS BEI NOTRE DAME UND AUCH AM KANAL ST MARTIN OD ST MICHEL( IST IN DER NÄHE BEI STALINGRAD ORTSTEIL VON PARIS)  kANNSTE AUCH SCHWARZBARSCH ANGELN ICH SELBER HAB ZWAR KEINE GEFANGEN ABER DAFÜR GUTE NORMALE bARSCHE UND ZANDER HAB ABER BILDER UND ERZÄHLUNGEN VON FREUNDEN GESEHEN UND GEHÖRT UND DA WAREN GUTE SCHHWARZBARSCHE DABEI AUCH GROSSE
> ...


----------



## Jose (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

sorry, ich hab wohl mal wieder meine ätzminute:
was willst du denn nu: "schwarzbarsche fischen" oder "schwarzbarsche in frankreich" fischen?
und wenn dir "ebro-größe" reicht, warum fährst du dann nicht die paar km weiter?
ich check überhaupt nix.
angel doch einfach oder fahr an den ebro.
was willst du denn?

ansonsten geh nach spanien, gomera z.b: in jedem wasser percas gegen mücken, schwarzbarschparadiese!
(ps, im übrigen ziemlich schlappe "lappen" am haken, kein vergleich zu unseren kleinen hübschen flussbarschen: eigentlich enttäuschend)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Höh das war nicht ernst gemeint war zu der Aussage an Angelmeister17...ich wollt es mal auf Schwarzbarsch in Frankreich probieren...da es auch einfach schnell mal für ein Wochenendtrip erreichbar ist....

mfg Flo


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

@ Flo, dann fahr net allein, du holst mich gefälligst mit, okay?


----------



## Kingfish67 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Hat irgendjemand aktuelle Infos wo es einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Schwarzbarsch bestand in Frankreich gibt? Und wohin sich ein Wochenend Trip lohnt.

Region Straßbourg / Reims / Metz


Danke!


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Servus! Ich fahr demnächst nach Paris und wollte in der Seine ein bisschen Spinnfischen. Ich hab in dieser Reportage http://global.arte.tv/de/2011/09/12/streetfishing-in-der-franzosischen-hauptstadt/ gehört das eine Erlaubnis für ein Jahr etwa 80€ kostet. Nun meine Frage, gibt es auch Tageskarten oder Touristen-Angellizenzen?


----------



## **bass** (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

hey, es gibt touristenkarten, wenn du aber villeicht öfters gehst und nur spinnfischen für dich in frage kommt dann würde ich den schein machen, er berechtigt dich nämlich zum fischen in jedem schiffbaren fluss mit einer rute in ganz frankreich...

schwarbarsche findest du überall unterhalb der loire (und auch in der loire)... bei den seen muss du aufpassen denn oft ist das spinnfischen auf bass nicht erlaubt...


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

@ bass: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich wollte wenn überhaupt ein, zwei mal an die Seine zum Spinnfischen. Daher sind mir 80 Euro ein bisschen zuviel . Daher meine Frage was kostet denn der Touri-Schein und wo bekomme ich den her? Darf man mit dem Touri-Schein auch Spinnfischen?Deutscher Angelschein geht nicht, oder?


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Der deutsche Angelschein ist in F wertlos, hier brauch man keine Prüfung, nur ein wenig Kleingeld. Zur Tourikarte kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

LG
Niklas


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ebrogröße reicht mir|supergri


 
Oh..., vielen Amis bestimmt auch.
Da sind verdammt dicke Brocken im Fluß.
Wird sicher aber in Südfrankreich ähnlich sein.


----------



## **bass** (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

*PARIS :

DES POISSONS SI GRANDS* - Tel. 01.45.51.88.39
160, rue de Grenelle* 75007 PARIS - *Plan d'accès[FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]*DECATHLON RIVE GAUCHE *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]- Tel. 0[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]1.44.06.82.00
113 Avenue de France *75013 PARIS - *Plan d'accèsSite internet

*PHILIPPE PECHE *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]- Tel. 0[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]1.45.31.62.20
145, rue de la Croix Nivert *75015 PARIS - *Plan d'accès[/FONT]


soweit ich weis kostet die tageskarte 10euro, die karte für ne woche 30euro


----------



## **bass** (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

P.s: in paris würd ich aber nicht mit schwarzbarschen rechnen, ist vorallem bekannt für's ul-angeln (zu 75% angeln sie alle so), und für wels...

p.p.s: der schein berechtigt dich zum angeln mit vier ruten jedoch wenn du spinnfischen willst darfst du nur diese rute benutzen


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Danke für die kompetente Hilfe! Ich wollte auch nicht in der Seine auf Schwarzbarsch gehen. Hab nur deshalb in diesem Thread gefragt weil er mir in Sachen frankreich am geeignetesten vorkam....Also ich kann mir  eine Tageskarte für einen 10er holen und dann mit einer Rute Spinnfischen? Als Zielfisch dachte ich an Barsche und Döbel. Mit was für Räubern kann man in der Seine noch rechnen?


----------



## belgischerAngler (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Ich war mal einen Tag im Bois de Boulogne auf Schwarzbarsch unterwegs. In den Tümpel sind auch Fische bis 45/50cm vorhanden, die sind aber alle gepierct.... ich habe selten so ein stark befischtes Gewässer erlebt. Überraschungen gibt es auch immer wieder welche....Kondome am Haken sind immer wieder möglich, aber das bringt wohl der zweifelhafte Ruf des Bois de Boulogne mit sich. 

Was die Angelläden anbelangt: Des Poissons si grands ist sicherlich mit am besten sortiert, allerdings muss man auch gewillt sein diese Preise zu bezahlen.


----------



## ragbar (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Die Kondome beißen auch hier in D ganz gut, beste Köderfarbe dafür ist....:m





Gruß
Erik


----------



## belgischerAngler (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Jerk...


----------



## **bass** (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

; ))) im bois de boulogne geht man ja auch eigentlich auf andere ''fische'' 

wusste gar nicht dass es dort im see schwarzbarsche gibt! es werden aber auch immer mehr seen mit denen besiedelt, als ich auf nem wettbewerb in verdun war, haben sie mir auch gesteckt dass am badesee dieses jahr auch schwarzbarsche ausgesetz werden, und gleich bei uns am dreiländereck (D,F,L) soll auch ein grosser see besetzt worden sein, werd vermutlich den schein dieses jahr machen um mir das mal genau anzusehen ; ) leider kostet der 90euro...

in der seine bist du mit barsch und döbel gar nicht so daneben, wenn du auch bei der notre dame angelst (brücke) kannst du auch mit zandern rechnen!


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Kann man mit dem Erlaubnisschein für die  Seine auch diesen Redlight-See beangeln?


----------



## karpfennator (4. März 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Hallo,

Ich fahre auch bald nach Paris und würde auch gern mal wissen ob es auch tageskarten gibt?


----------



## karpfennator (4. März 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

hi,

Das interessiert mich auch!


----------



## W-Lahn (4. März 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Dann schaut mal auf die vorherige Seite, da steht doch das es Tageskarten gibt


----------



## Blazer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Hi,

Gibt es hier was neues zu Gewässern mit Schwarzbarschen in Frankreich ?

Grüße

Blazer


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarsche in Frankreich*

Im Lac st. Point soll es Schwarzbarsche geben ich bin mir auch recht sicher das ich letztes Jahr beim Waten im Schilf einen gesehen habe.
Morgen gehts wieder hin, bin mal gespannt.


----------

